
Data Science Bowl 2017: Can you improve lung cancer detection? - jph00
https://www.kaggle.com/c/data-science-bowl-2017
======
jph00
This is huge. Using CT scans to diagnose lung cancer is a really important
task. Finding it early increases probability of survival by 1000%.

After I founded Enlitic this was the first problem I worked on - it required
making a special request for the data, and even then we only got a limited
quantity.

Feel free to ask any questions (whether it be related to the technical
modeling task, data issues, or whatever else) and I'll do my best to answer
them.

